# SelectionProvider ohne Viewer?



## TheRiddler (24. Feb 2012)

Tag zusammen,

ich versuche seit Anfang der Woche in Eclipse RCP einzusteigen und stehe jetzt vor einem Problem, dass ich wohl ohne Hilfe nicht lösen kann. 

Mein Programm hat zwei Views;
*ViewA* = Labels und Buttons. Die Buttons rufen einen Filedialog auf, das File wird in ein Objekt gesetzt.
*ViewB* = Table. Das Table dient zur Darstellung des Inhalts einer Datei.

Soweit so gut. In *ViewA* funktioniert die  Sache wie gewünscht, das File wird gesetzt, Labels aktualisieren sich wie gefordert.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie ich es schaffe, dass in *ViewB* auch die Tabelle neu aufgebaut wird, also _createPartControl()_ dort noch mal aufgerufen wird?!

Ich habe schon etliche Beispiele gelesen die mit _SelectionListener_ und _SelectionProvider_ arbeiten. Den _SelectionListener_ in *ViewB* zusetzen ist soweit kein Problem, nur fehlt in *ViewA* ein _Viewer_ den ich als _SelectionProvider_ gebrauchen könnte.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit meiner *ViewA* auch einen _SelectionProvider_ zu entlocken, oder gibt’s noch eine andere, vielleicht viel einfachere Methode eine Neuerstellung des Tables in *ViewB* per Button aus *ViewA* zu bewerkstelligen?


----------



## Gast2 (24. Feb 2012)

Entweder du machst MVC und beide Views haben ein gemeinsames Model, so dass sich die ViewA und ViewB benachtigt wird wenn sich was am Model ändert.
Oder du schaust dir den EventBus mal an.


----------



## TheRiddler (24. Feb 2012)

Okay, danke Dir schon mal. Das MVC-Modell hab ich jetzt schon öfters in dem Zusammenhang gehört. Da werd ich mich mal schlau machen.


----------



## Gast2 (24. Feb 2012)

Wie gesagt EventBus wäre auch was für dich. Wird z.B. in eclipse e4 standardmäßig schon eingesetzt


----------

